# Game 5: Denver Nuggets (2-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (2-2) [12/31]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We got it. We have a day off and we get 'Dre back.

Ty Lawson is going to shit on us though. I was at Mavs/Nuggs the other night and he really impressed me. Had a 20 something point first half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we don't play well in early games. we can't turn it over against the nuggets they will run it down our throats and we should win this game. 

Drew coming back hopefully doesn't stagnate our offense and slow down our defense. I hope he is ready to play.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Watched Denver the other night against Mavs and they looked good..especially thier guards. With Drew back we should win the paint battle but this game will be decided by the guards...and unfortunately for the Lakers, apart from Kobe, Denver has the advantage. 

Looking fwd to the game tho


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nuggets are going to be tough. They are a solid team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I went to High School with Julyan Stone, one of their undrafted Rookies. One of the most humble people I've ever met, and am proud to see he made the team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers held last two opponents under 33% shooting, first time that's happened since Nov. 1959.
Hello Mike Browns Defense...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hope Kobe doesnt have too much fun with those Colorado white girls on New Years.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Zing


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

First time using NBA.tv, got the game on. Sick!


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

First shot and Bynum gets blocked. WTF!


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Good rebound by Bynum and then finishing at the rim. Gasol needs to stop flopping everywhere though, jesus.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

C'mon Pau! Man the **** up!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe heating up now...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Can't get anything to fall from outside...


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

The two losses this season, Lakers were down at half. Last two games, lead by ten and 12. Lead by one, trend to continue? Hope so!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Need to play a better half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's not having a great game shooting the ball, but he's working on a triple double which is nice to see. Bynum's got 18 points and counting. He's been hustling like crazy. Love seeing it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like the Ebanks experiment has ended, by the way. He didn't start today and hasn't been in the game at all.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Need to stop turning the ball over so much!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum's beasting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's nice to have another legitimate scoring option on the floor.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Our Bench has 16 points in 61 minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

GREAT hustle there by Fisher. We need a basket here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We score here and the game is basically over.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was about the ugliest shot in crunch time by Gallianari I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> We score here and the game is basically over.


Jinx it and die


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow! Galinari misses the wide open layup to tie it and he MISSED!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LOL! Gallianari with TWO major misses.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe took some really dumb shots today and had several mental errors.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Kobe took some really dumb shots today and had several mental errors.


Indeed, but overall, he had a very good game. One assist away from a triple double.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Big win there!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

People still think Gasol and Bynum should be traded for Howard? Way too much to give away.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> People still think Gasol and Bynum should be traded for Howard? Way too much to give away.


I have always agreed with that statement.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

29pts, 13reb, 1ast 2 blks for big Drew!! Welcome back!! Lakers win baby!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is killing me in the clutch right now I was sure he was gonna foul a 3 pt shooter. He's not doing his normal clutch stuff right now. 

But this game was all about Bynum Damn. He plays like this I want this guy not Howard. Bynum dominated the game with post moves the shimmy he's doing is nice and with effort. 

He should be good all season long. 

Our bench was pathetic we need another scorer been saying so all season long. Arenas would be a nice get Metta is not gonna be consistet all season long. 

good effort win because of our defense we have a chance every game if we can generate enough offense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> People still think Gasol and Bynum should be traded for Howard? Way too much to give away.


come on man it was always idiotic. Magic Johnson's dumbass thinks thats reasonable.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bynum rules. But I'd still trade him for Dwight.

Kobe's bad decision-making, Blake's awful shooting and some really bad calls against us were what kept this game close. Andrew just dominated, though. Pau also had a nice offensive game, but he was getting his salad tossed by Harrington on the perimeter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Harrington is a tough cover for Pau especially when Al's jumper is falling. I think if our threes start to fall at a better clip we'll be fine. Our bench will have to play better too.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Harrington is a tough cover for Pau especially when Al's jumper is falling. I think if our threes start to fall at a better clip we'll be fine. Our bench will have to play better too.


I didn't watch the game but just watched the highlights. That missed layup by Gallinari is the biggest crunch time fail I've seen since Michael Ruffin.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> I didn't watch the game but just watched the highlights. That missed layup by Gallinari is the biggest crunch time fail I've seen since Michael Ruffin.


What about Kobe against the Bulls?


----------

